# FS 135 tank and stand



## dino

hi guys and girls im hoping i get my new tank this weekend so i am going to be selling my other tank. 6 foot long 18 deep and 24 high i believe. Its currently running but wont be for long if anyone wants to see it filled.the tank has glass lids and a pine wrapped stand that i stained dark brown.i am going to post a pic i have and then take a better one later tonight. So the tank, stand, and lids for 400.00 obo 6047994274 can also pm me. Also added heater and xp3
TANK AND STAND REDUCED 250.00


----------



## dino

*tank and stand*

bump bump i replied to pm


----------



## dino

i guess im not getting my 250 but im still looking sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## FishFreaks

if you need to get rid of it badly pm me and we might be able to work somthing out


----------



## dino

tank is for sale again i got my new tank in my garage so this ones gotta go. adding a heater and xp3 all for 400.00


----------



## dino

*filter*

xp3 with spray bar


----------



## dino

300 tank and stand only


----------



## dino

open to offers


----------



## skrick

Ive seen this tank and its nice Free Bump for you


----------



## dino

anybody want to make a offer? Im getting tempted to keep it for a african tankl but id rather have it gone


----------



## macframalama

lol free bump but here is a thought, 

when you build your new stand make a slot under neath so you can have 2 tanks in one footprint, my wife said my tanks were taking up too much space so i started stacking, might work for you too


----------



## Virual

Pm sent for tank and stand only


----------



## dino

trust me ive done that before i actually had three tanks under this one lol


----------



## dino

will do partial trade for u.v. Big enough for my 250


----------



## dino

tank and stand now 250.00


----------



## monkE

wow great price dino... wish i could convince the g/f! free bump... i can't belive this is still available


----------



## Reptiles&Fish

Do you think this tank would be fine in second floor of wood framed building?


----------



## dino

should be fine i have it upstairs in my three floor townhouse. PENDING PICKUp


----------



## Sidius

I wish I was in a more permanent home. I'd buy this right away. I can't believe this is still available at that price.


----------



## mkhazel

I'm interested, where are you located? PM Sent


----------



## Arthur Malloy

Hi,
Think I might've already inquired, but if the tank is still available...I'm interested


----------



## brezilian

im intersted


----------



## dino

pm has been sent


----------



## Arthur Malloy

PM on it's way!


----------



## dino

*tank all clean ready to go*

tank is sitting in the garage all clean ready to go. No issues stand needs a little tlc to complete i have the stain i used you can have also. Lots of gravel if needed 250.00


----------



## dino

come get it before i want to set it up again haha


----------



## macframalama

i cant figure out how this is still around either..


----------



## cerestes

I'm interested in your tank, pm me and let's see if we can work something out.


----------



## dino

well i have had interest it just didnt work out


----------



## Lymric

if you weren't so far away id already have it running in my living room!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dino

i also still have a xp3 and 305 for sale and i would do partial trades for adult male africans also i am looking for texas holey rock and plecos for my african tank


----------



## dino

cash and trades welcome trying to make this happen bumpity bump


----------



## dino

200 this weekend only new addition to our family and i will need the cash lol (and im not talking about a fish)


----------



## amphilophuschris

like like like. want want want.


----------



## skrick

Wholly S#^t you've gone Bonkers WHAT A DEAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dino

just this weekend 200 tank stand


----------



## dino

weekends almost gone lots of promises no money in my hand. Once again i also want plecos,africans,discus, rays also


----------



## macframalama

im still amazed that you still have this.. free bump


----------



## dino

bump bump nothing wrong witn this tank and chilliwack is not that far guys/girls i travel to delta everyday


----------



## dino

four pages some intrest still open to offers and trades. Bumpity bump bump


----------



## OKreefer

pm ed you.


----------



## chilliwackdave

I am in Chilliwack and looking for a six foot tank. Sending P.M.


----------



## chilliwackdave

Sending P.M.


----------



## andrewjc21

chilliwackdave said:


> Sending P.M.


Never told me your looking for another 
If you get this one to I want to see it


----------



## chilliwackdave

Tank aquired !! Thanks so much Dino. Love your new set up and congrads on your new family member.


----------



## dino

Tank is sold to a member thanks stand is still kickin it though and its built for a bigger tank 24 deep. 50.00


----------



## Marktandumn

i need a tnk for my 12 inch fahaka puffer i only 150$ tho, dont mean to lowball you.


----------



## Immus21

Marktandumn said:


> i need a tnk for my 12 inch fahaka puffer i only 150$ tho, dont mean to lowball you.


Think it's just the stand left bud...


----------



## dino

ya everythings gone sorry


----------



## macframalama

about time i cant believe it lasted that long..


----------

